# Recent purchase has me curious...Mosconi/Audio System/Gladen



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

How come the Mosconi stuff is so sought after and the Audio System stuff isn't?
The Mosconi AS line pretty much IS the Audio System X-Ion line....Gladen is I guess the new name for all of it.
It's all imported by Orca...

People go nuts over some Zed built stuff that used to be considered low end....why aren't more people searching out the twins to "high end" stuff that sells for much less ?

I know I've seen several threads here about twins to IIRC Arc, Zapco, etc but you never read anything about those twins....only the big names.

If these things are out there...why aren't they used more?

Look at this link and compare....what exactly is the difference?
http://www.audiosystem-america.com/as3002.html


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish that I could answer that as I currently run an Mosconi AS100.4 and will have by next week a Audio System X 70.6. Even went I went to the Focal dealer near my home, they had never heard of Mosconi. Once I explained to them about the Orca company, they called their rep who stated it wasn't high in demand. Huh.....


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought a 70.6 and a 280.2 from the same person you did.
I'd love to hear your impression of the AS vs the Mosconi when you get your installed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The Mosconi is in my Subaru legacy, and the Audio System will be going into the build of my Dodge Ram. Subaru is being run active whereas the Dodge will be run passive. I'm trying to gauge which sounds more complete to my ears. As soon as they both are done, reviews to follow. I must say that my buying experienc for the Audio Sytem was by far the best that I have had.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are two totally different lines. Mosconi is Italian designed and made, gladen is a newer version of the audiosystem x-ion, with different specs, and those are german and made in Korea. They are not the same amps. 

Both are phenomenal amps, but under the new gladen badge they are not as versatile, unless you want big power and not break the bank.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> They are two totally different lines. Mosconi is Italian designed and made, gladen is a newer version of the audiosystem x-ion, with different specs, and those are german and made in Korea. They are not the same amps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Go back to the pre Gladen times...
Mosconi and Audio System were built in the same place by the same people, right?

The point of the thread is AS is essentially the same thing internally as the Mosconi AS line.

There are other amps out there that are internal twins to much higher priced amps.

Why aren't these lower priced but very similar amps sought out more often? It comes up around here every once in a while...but I don't recall a good reason ever given as to why the low priced twins aren't used.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

AudioSystem and Mosconi are different people, different factories, different countries. Mosconi is Italian, AudioSystem was German. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Branding, marketing gimmick, winning some pre-adjust competetions and some of the factors to make a product become expensive.... Nothing to wonder about....


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> AudioSystem and Mosconi are different people, different factories, different countries. Mosconi is Italian, AudioSystem was German.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Not saying you're wrong, but everything I can find contradicts that.
Everything I can find says the Audio System stuff is every bit as Italian made as Mosconi...before Gladen came into play.
The Gladen amps now are exactly like the Audio System X series stuff with the Gladen name carved into them now.

Do you have a source for what you're saying ?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

AudioSystem-Europe.com

My source is that I am a dealer for both items. 

Keeping Gladen out of the picture, as you suggested, the X-Ion amps have similar characteristics in power to the Mosconi AS line, that is about all. Both are one ohm stable stereo and two ohm stable bridged. Different internals result in different sounds and the way the amps run. Another example is that the AS has a fiberglass case and no "external" heat sink so to speak of. The x-ions ran considerably hotter and have 4-6 cooling fans. I know that little things like this don't equal sound differences, but just letting you know things I've noticed from using them. I cannot tell you how the sound differs because I have never a/b compared them in the same car with the same speakers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea...that's the new company. I've already stated I'm asking about pre-Gladen times.

Companies sell and move all the time...let's focus on before then.

The well respected vendor here selling some of these states they're Italian made also, are you saying he's incorrect?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Maybe something has changed, but my Audio System Twister series amps are made in Italy.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

AudioBob said:


> Maybe something has changed, but my Audio System Twister series amps are made in Italy.


The name is now owned by Gladen and they have definitely moved but as far as I can tell stuff like yours and the original X-Ion series were Italian made.

That doesn't hold true today for sure though. It appears that Mosconi is under the Gladen name now also.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> AudioSystem and Mosconi are different people, different factories, different countries. Mosconi is Italian, AudioSystem was German.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


This is a partial data sheet direct from from Mosconi's website.....









It says AudioSystem in the left hand corner.

Did something change then?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The twister amps are a totally different ball game.

As for the italian-ness of the x-Ion amps go, I am trying to think back to the conversation I had with orca when I picked up the line. Maybe Nick can chime in here if I'm wrong, but I'm honestly believe that is one of the reason that the x-ion amps are cheaper is because they are not Italian build. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I sent an email to Duane...I bug him all the time so hopefully he'll answer on Monday.
Just asked about the relationship between AS and Mosconi.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.gladen-audio.com/

Hopefully this can in theory explain something. Think of the gladen name as a parent company. AudioSystem, Gladen, Mosconi are all owned by that parent company...now. But they all started in different places. Gladen is the last name of the designer and programmer for a lot of the items in question (if I remember correctly). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> This is a partial data sheet direct from from Mosconi's website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mosconi amps now say gladen, but its the exact same AS amp. It's just a parent company logo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

The AudioSystem design and implementation has long been Italion design and built for years.. The ORIGINAL AudioSystem X-ion was just called "SERIES", weird i know, but fact.. My understanding in the switchover to the Parent company GLADEN, the AudioSystem is now desingned and produced in Germany.. Also it is my understanding that the AudioSystem Xseries, Mseries, etc. were designed in italy and produced in Germany, although this is still somewhat unclear exactly when the changover happened, future releases of AudioSystem and Mosconi will have Gladen on them. but still designed and made in Germany.. Most manufacturers of upper end lines will have other lines just below them for price points, sometimes that can hurt them a bit.. Cutting Edge is a pretty good example.. If anyone remembers them, made a exremely upper end line that outperformed themselves... Dont remember the line, how about SOLID AUDIO, well Cutting Edge was the Parent Company that built and owned both. alot of the Cutting edge internals went into the F series of the line.. They were able to sell at a much cheaper range, but were losing money as they performed every bit as well as the upper end at a better price point, but the margin was next to nothing at that point, and eventually they went under.. im not saying that would happend to Gladen or any of the lines, but the AS Mosconi and AudioSystem X lines are pretty damn close to features, power, etc. but at a better price point on the X series.. This also falls back to a reps job of promoting the lines.. Mosconi is more heavily promoted in the states than AudioSystem... Me personnaly , the AudioSystem has the better appeal in size, etc. Mosconi the better flash.. What are you willing to pay for.. A good end result will still rely on the knowledge of the install, placement of speakers, compete design, etc..


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

dman said:


> Although this is still somewhat unclear exactly when the changover happened, future releases of AudioSystem and Mosconi will have Gladen on them.


I cannot find any reference to the "Series" Amps anywhere, AudioSystem seems to just jump straight from Twister to the Series'.

"The SERIES-amplifier from AUDIO SYSTEM is the culmination of over 10 years of refinement and research. Delivers maximum performance at affordable price. In conformance to our established speaker lines from AUDIO SYSTEM, the amplifiers are classified in MX, RADION and X--ION.

SERIES-amplifier and speakers are designed to work optimally together as a well balanced system. Brand logo engraved in the heat sink for a refined appearance. For all speaker lines there is one 2-channel and one 4-channel amplifier with multiple features." -AudioSystem Website

The part quoted above is the part that wigs me out. I looked through your for sale threads and the box that I can see says Designed and Engineered by AudioSystem, and the ones I have in my shop say Gladen, and they are probably about the same age. So the changeover was silent until the intro of Gladen Audio. 

This is the interesting part, Mosconi boxes say "Designed and Manufactured in Italy by MOS - www.mosconi-system.it" And only mention of anything further related to AudioSystem is "worldwide distributor: Audio System Europe" While the box does say Gladen Audio Europe and the amp says Gladen.

As far as I know, AudioSystem products are going away and Gladen is the new thing. Everything from AudioSystem is being rebadged/rebuilt, the M-Line got new tiles to say Gladen Audio, the "Series" Lines just flat got replaced with the Gladen Line. The speakers got an "overhaul" and are now Gladen Audio. This might just be what we see in the US, but that's what I'm understanding.

As for the OP, thinking back on all my conversations, if you needed BIG clean power and 1 ohm stable channels, and didn't have the pockets, you went with the X-Ion. If you wanted a super clean sounding beautiful looking amp, then the Mosconi AS line was your choice. The price difference was because they are different amps, not just badged differently. I only sold the AudioSystem amps when I needed bigger power in a lower price range than I could get with the Mosconi One Line, or a purpose specific amp (read X-Ion 70.6 PLUS). The X-Ion 100.2 was an amazing 500x1 @ 2Ohm mono block, even though it was a 2 channel bridged amp. This was the versatility they did not carry forward to the Gladen Line. Don't get me wrong, all are great amps, and in fact I have used a couple of the new Gladen Line amps in customer's cars and they LOVE them. I have an XL250c4 powering a Stage and Sub "ground pounder" and it's amazing to see what that amp can do.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna use the 70.6 on a 3 way Focal front stage and the 280.2 on the sub. At 2 ohm power the amps gain will probably be at zero...or I'll find out what a JL 12W6v2 will take in a smallish sealed enclosure. lol

I agree though...from looking at the websites it seems like AS is gone...Gladen has their name on everything now.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We are running the 70.6 PLUS on a 3 way active Rainbow setup with no external processor and that amp is simply amazing!! You are right in saying that the amps will barely be working, haha. Price for power the amps are awesome, even at retail, and I know you didn't pay NIB retail pricing so I hope you enjoy them, a lot!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

the original mosconi was 100% designed and built in Italy... yes gladen is quickly stamping the brands with the name..


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> We are running the 70.6 PLUS on a 3 way active Rainbow setup with no external processor and that amp is simply amazing!! You are right in saying that the amps will barely be working, haha. Price for power the amps are awesome, even at retail, and I know you didn't pay NIB retail pricing so I hope you enjoy them, a lot!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You are one of the few that are actually running this amp 3 way active.. If people realized just how well this amp performs ran this way, and competent installers/shops sold it to be system designed this way, the amp would start to get much more recognition..

I applaud you on your installation with this route... thumbs up for a well sounding shop!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

dman said:


> the original mosconi was 100% designed and built in Italy... yes gladen is quickly stamping the brands with the name..


Mosconi is still Designed and built in Italy. MOS is essentially what STEG was.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

dman said:


> You are one of the few that are actually running this amp 3 way active.. If people realized just how well this amp performs ran this way, and competent installers/shops sold it to be system designed this way, the amp would start to get much more recognition..
> 
> I applaud you on your installation with this route... thumbs up for a well sounding shop!!


Is this was you were planning on doing with yours also?? I wish I had a chance to do a 2-Way active w/ Sub off of one of these amp, but I guess I'll just have to wait till I get someone who will let me play with the new Gladen 70c6


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm this is interesting...

becuase having done installs with both kinds of amps...i am a lil confused.

they look different, they have different layouts, they dont sppear to have the same board, they cost very different, they are made in different countries by different factories, they are designed by different people, and most importantly, they sound different to me.

having dont back to back installs where the signal source and dsp are identical, i could definitely hear a difference between the two lines...

my undertanding of the whole relationship is still clouded, but my BEST current interpretation is this, and again, i could be wrong so dont quote me on this.

Gladen is the german company that has many brands under its umbrella, Audio Systems is one of them.

designed in germany and the x-ion line is built in Korea. btw, there is no Xion anymore, replaced by another line that looks very much the same and has a few small improvements.


There is NO SUCH THING as mosconi a few years ago, Ivan Mosconi is the engineer who designed the STEG amps, when STEG went down, Gladen purchased the name and thats when the Mosconi branded stuff came out, named after Ivan who continues to design these amps. So in essence, the Mosconi AS line is the continuation of the Steg line, with improvements etc.

any thing badged audio system originates from the German side. NOW, with the purchase of steg/mosconi, is there going to be some cross contribution between the two sides? of course, infact there prollly already is with the 6to8 and perhaps the gladen one...(again jus guessing)...but to me the x-ion and the AS are pretty separate.

so in conclusion:

anyting with Mosconi name: relates to italian origin, design by Ivan Mosconi. etc

anything with Audio System name: relates to the german original, design by german engineers perhaps Henning

all are under the Gladen unmbrella.

again, this is only MY INTEPERTATION of the whole thing...please dont use it as facts.

but really for me, it comes down to this, anyone who has actually used the two line of amps wouldnt be confused at all by thinking they are the same...at least not to my eyes and ears


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

We're they always made in different countries?
The Twister amps were definitely Italian made, did the X series start there then move under Gladen to somewhere else?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Twister amps are Italian built only by GT Trading, even back in the day of the AudioSystem badge on them (Since they are still "technically" around), just read the owners manual. They were distributed / marketed by the AudioSystem Umbrella


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> We're they always made in different countries?
> The Twister amps were definitely Italian made, did the X series start there then move under Gladen to somewhere else?


My understanding is that the AudioSystem "Series" lines of amps were never Italian.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

There are some vendors that are mistaken if that's the case. 
I dunno...hopefully Duane will answer my email tomorrow.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mosconi is always italian, and like i said, mosconi didnt exist until a coupla years ago.

it was called Steg then and separate, the mosconi name came later and it is based on ivan mosconis design.

there are many people who dont have the correct info, i am sure i dont have it either.

but its not important, what is important is that if you go and use the two amps, you will realize pretty quickly that they are nothing a like, and why one costs almost twice as much as the other


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

OK, I think we should change the name of the site from DIYMA to DRAMA... LOL

OK, Here is how I understand the story. Duane can chime in and make corrections as needed. AudioSystem (Owned by Henning Gladen) was and is a German company that developed, sold and distributed a line of amps built in Korea (and I have been told that they were originally designed by an Italian company called GT trading.) He also distributed the STEG brand manufactured by GT Trading. GT Trading went bust around 2007 and was essentially bought by Henning Gladen. Once he had control he looked to build a STEG type of amp and what resulted was the Mosconi AS series amps (Reportedly named after the Italian engineer who did most of the design). That is why the X-Ion resemble the Mosconi specs and over all channel configuration. The X-Ion amps were rather old when we got them here in the states and were due for a redesign. Henning has since decided to build a more global name for his companies and technologies (Like the DSP 6to8 and Zero series amps) and has developed the Gladen umbrella. Since he owns the Mosconi brand he has decided to put his name on it. The DSP 6to8 for example, is built in Italy but was designed in large part by Henning in Germany. The X-Ion and new Gladen amps are both made in KOREA and the Mosconi AS, ZERO, Class A and DSP 6to8 are made in ITALY. 

This new company umbrella probably helps him separate his distribution company from his manufacturing company from his engineering company, etc, etc, etc... 

So, if you are looking for a good deal on a great sounding amp and on a budget then look for a used X-Series. If you want something new then look at the new Gladen lines and if sonic performance is your "everything" then look no further then Mosconi.

There are no marketing tricks or BS going on here. Just great products surrounded in a little confusion and a lot of drama....

I am the Nor Cal Rep for all ORCA 12volt brands.

I hope this helps....

Thanks
Scott


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

----------


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks scott for the official version..i knew i got some names and relationships twisted  but the key distinction between the two lines is clear as ever hehe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Scott.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

pdqwrx said:


> OK, I think we should change the name of the site from DIYMA to DRAMA... LOL
> 
> OK, Here is how I understand the story. Duane can chime in and make corrections as needed. AudioSystem (Owned by Henning Gladen) was and is a German company that developed, sold and distributed a line of amps built in Korea (and I have been told that they were originally designed by an Italian company called GT trading.) He also distributed the STEG brand manufactured by GT Trading. GT Trading went bust around 2007 and was essentially bought by Henning Gladen. Once he had control he looked to build a STEG type of amp and what resulted was the Mosconi AS series amps (Reportedly named after the Italian engineer who did most of the design). That is why the X-Ion resemble the Mosconi specs and over all channel configuration. The X-Ion amps were rather old when we got them here in the states and were due for a redesign. Henning has since decided to build a more global name for his companies and technologies (Like the DSP 6to8 and Zero series amps) and has developed the Gladen umbrella. Since he owns the Mosconi brand he has decided to put his name on it. The DSP 6to8 for example, is built in Italy but was designed in large part by Henning in Germany. The X-Ion and new Gladen amps are both made in KOREA and the Mosconi AS, ZERO, Class A and DSP 6to8 are made in ITALY.
> 
> ...


This makes much more sense to me.. As im sure being a REP would have the answers, but not always the case (not saying you scott), as we were heavy into the twisters, and when the new line came out (xion), we were sold on the same principle, Its still Italion made and designed.. hell never even looked at a back and paid any real attention.. We just accepted the whole spill of things, and kept on purchasing... maybe and just maybe thats why our rep either eventually lost the line or didnt give a **** anymore, i couldnt tell you.. But ERA Marketing got more and more out of tune with car audio and im just a tad bit pissed as the line was not really relayed in more detail.. BUT that does not deter me in any way of loving the line altogether.. They are some of the best amps i have ever installed in vehicles... And i dont care if your installing Mosconi, or AudioSystem or any other line.. anything can sound like **** if not installed, designed , and tuned properly...


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

Scott is spot on with his analysis!!! 

Anyone who cares to take the time to listen to the two amps in question or to take the time to take the heat sinks off and look at the design and topology and part compliment will see there is a very big difference in the amplifiers in question.

I was going to elaborate on the differences, but seeing as a few friends have done that already I will not bore everyone on here by being repetitive.

Thank you gentlemen!!!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal/Mosconi/AudioSystem America


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Nick.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I bet that guy from your shop running the Audiosystem amps in a D-bag..


Wait its me!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

So what's your impression of them?


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Incredible amps. I mean the crossover network is amazing and the amps sound great. They are different then the Mosconi AS line as far as sound. The AS Mosconi's have a more cold sounding like a TRU amp. To me the x-ions are a little more dynamic. At this price point they can't be beat. Zero noise added to the music and very sturdy construction. They do not feel cheap at all. I'm running a 70.6 and a 100.2 in the back of my Tacoma. I dont see myself ever getting rid of these amps. They do not get hot at all and shouldnt since the 70.6 has four fans. Small footprint makes them easy for any application. I cant praise these enough.


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

So, all this talk about Gladen/Mosconi/etc got me thinking that I should probably put one of my samples into my car now that most of my accounts have seen them. I decided to install my GladenXL 150c4 in a 3 channel configuration running a broken in set of ARC series coaxials and a Focal ported single 10" sub in my WRX Wagon. To round out the system I have a Kenwood KDC-X991. My car serves as a test bed for all my lines and has seen some impressive products over the years. I must say that this amp is impressive. I would liken it to an "Old School" PPI power class PC4200 (Only smaller). In this age of small digital amps it is actually refreshing to see a product that simply has balls! Lots of detail up top and lots of grunt down low. It was not my Mosconi but I think you would have to be a very critical listener to hear the difference once the car is moving. 

Cheers


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

pdqwrx said:


> So, all this talk about Gladen/Mosconi/etc got me thinking that I should probably put one of my samples into my car now that most of my accounts have seen them. I decided to install my GladenXL 150c4 in a 3 channel configuration running a broken in set of ARC series coaxials and a Focal ported single 10" sub in my WRX Wagon. To round out the system I have a Kenwood KDC-X991. My car serves as a test bed for all my lines and has seen some impressive products over the years. I must say that this amp is impressive. I would liken it to an "Old School" PPI power class PC4200 (Only smaller). In this age of small digital amps it is actually refreshing to see a product that simply has balls! Lots of detail up top and lots of grunt down low. It was not my Mosconi but I think you would have to be a very critical listener to hear the difference once the car is moving.
> 
> Cheers


Scott, let me know what you think of it. I did an RS100c4 in a 3ch config and really loved that little amp. Do I personally like the Mos One 120.4 better, yes, and it's only slightly more expensive, but the RS100c4 flat out ran and ran hard. The customer LOVES it, loves how it sounds!!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

pdqwrx said:


> So, all this talk about Gladen/Mosconi/etc got me thinking that I should probably put one of my samples into my car now that most of my accounts have seen them. I decided to install my GladenXL 150c4 in a 3 channel configuration running a broken in set of ARC series coaxials and a Focal ported single 10" sub in my WRX Wagon. To round out the system I have a Kenwood KDC-X991. My car serves as a test bed for all my lines and has seen some impressive products over the years. I must say that this amp is impressive. I would liken it to an "Old School" PPI power class PC4200 (Only smaller). In this age of small digital amps it is actually refreshing to see a product that simply has balls! Lots of detail up top and lots of grunt down low. *It was not my Mosconi but I think you would have to be a very critical listener to hear the difference once the car is moving.*
> 
> Cheers


I agree... It is amazing at the amount of clean power they put out in such a small package(TWSS) I dont see myself running anything different in my next project.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Scott, let me know what you think of it. I did an RS100c4 in a 3ch config and really loved that little amp. Do I personally like the Mos One 120.4 better, yes, and it's only slightly more expensive, but the RS100c4 flat out ran and ran hard. *The customer LOVES it, loves how it sounds!*!


That last statment doesnt matter on DIYMA


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

I also have a SPL 1800c1 that will one day get bass duty and the XL 150C4 will by amp a set of Illusion Audio 8" separates.....


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> That last statment doesnt matter on DIYMA


HAHA...Cinco's got jokes this morning!!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

pdqwrx said:


> I also have a SPL 1800c1 that will one day get bass duty and the XL 150C4 will by amp a set of Illusion Audio 8" separates.....


Put an XL250c4 to the Carbon 8" seps and call it a day!! I was really impressed with them installed on the set I did. Do you know if we are going to see the SPL 1000c1? or just the 1800c1??


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

WOW! I jealous... I cant wait to get my Illusion samples.

Not sure on the smaller sub amp.

Cheers


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

stuckinok said:


> That last statment doesnt matter on DIYMA


If you don't have 30 bucks worth of home speakers, an MS-8 and a Zed amp is usually doesnt matter on DIYMA.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Since all the reps are here...anyone tried the 280.2 running 2ohm to a sub?
Damn near 1.5Kw advertised power should push just about anything.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Since all the reps are here...anyone tried the 280.2 running 2ohm to a sub?
> Damn near 1.5Kw advertised power should push just about anything.


not QUITE the same but I took an AS 300.2 bridged to two single 4ohm 12" Illusion Carbons running in parallel, so yeah...2ohm. Insane.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I may need to rewire my single 12W6 to 8ohm. lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

just don't turn the gain up, HAHA


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Well guys lets see some insides so we can compare the different amps in question.

Normally that would go in another forum....but in this case I believe it's fitting.


----------

